# ESB/Zapco tweeters on ebay - no reserve



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My last set. Youll never see these again.

ZAPCO KT6.25 / ESB DT400 Settemila Series Tweeter Pair - eBay (item 320706211484 end time Jun-04-11 17:45:29 PDT)


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

for how much these retail tyrone? 
Gonna keep an eye on it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Retail is $425

Woofersect has them for $380


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the info sir.


----------

